# Post pictures of your room(s)!



## _withoutYou (Mar 21, 2007)

Post pictures of your rooms, kitchens, etc.:sheep:


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 21, 2007)

no way, my house is way too messy right now, lol!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2007)

good idea, but mine's a bit messy too, lol.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 21, 2007)

messy room here, too! lol. i plan on cleaning it today though so i may post some later =]


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 21, 2007)

ill post _if_ i clean my room


----------



## Aprill (Mar 21, 2007)

me too, my house is not up to par


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll try and post as soon as I get home, mess and all! hehe.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 21, 2007)

No way, lol


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont have any pics on this computer. I will have to upload them from my other computer!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2007)

No way! its way too messy lol!


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry I can't! my room looks like after the earthquake.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool room!


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 23, 2007)

no way my room is a so messy


----------



## Bea (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll post some picks of my apartment. Just have to get around to taking pics. Maybe tomorrow night after a bit of a tidy. Not finished with all the rooms yet, moved in july 2006 and work in progress, but will show what I'm happy with It's so interesting to see how people live, what they surround themselves with. We should get this thread going!:undwech:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2007)

cute room!

i'll post mine tomorrow or something.


----------



## malina (Mar 25, 2007)

Our house is finally done and we closed on it yesterday! I went and bought some paint tonight and plan on painting all day tomorrow. Once we get moved in I will post some pics up because I know I will be taking a ton! I can't wait!!!


----------



## PinkOcho (Mar 29, 2007)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2007)

so cute! i love the walls!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 29, 2007)

U asked when my room is messy!! Ok Ill post em anyways no wise cracks guys!!

Damn my beds not even made ..lol

Yes I need dressers .. if ur wondering I have a bed on the floor cuz fall of the bed while asleep


----------



## Jobunny (Mar 29, 2007)

Battygurl your puss is beautiful!! :laughing:


----------



## Ricci (Mar 29, 2007)

My kitty? ty!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Mar 29, 2007)

heres mine....my daughter shares the room with us..were suppose to be buying a bigger house so that she has her own room...were trying to sell this freakin house...anyway here they are:


----------



## Ricci (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow so neat and tidy!

Nice!


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 15, 2007)

This is not exactly my whole room but here's my vanity.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is my bedroom. The colors didn't come out very well.


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2007)

I got around to taking some pics of parts of my place:

living room looking in to kitchen

Attachment 32476

study/guestroom

Attachment 32477

my desk

Attachment 32478

kitchen

Attachment 32479

bedroom

Attachment 32480

living room

Attachment 32481

livingroom

Attachment 32482


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2007)

My tv and out my window

Attachment 32485

Attachment 32486

Forgot about these in the previous post! ooops


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2007)

beautiful place, Bea, i especially love your kitchen and bedroom. and lol at the handcuffs ! :rotfl:


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL ooooopsssies well, those are for when I can no longer be bothered studying and I have to cuff myself to the desk... I actually got them from work. They were part of our valentines day window decorations. I work in a shoe store! I also have a pair in black Lucky me lol.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm only showing pics of my front room, and kitchen/dining area b/c they're the only rooms that are always clean!





More front room:











from kitchen into front room:






kitchen and dining room:


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2007)

Love the colours, especially the green


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

everyone's place looks great!

mine looks so sad, but your pics are inspiring me to tidy it up a bit, hehe!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 17, 2007)

Bea, your place looks so cozy and inviting.

Maysie I love the area rug and I've been wanting to paint my living room a green color like that, but my trim work is in a darker color so I don't know what it would look like.


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 19, 2007)

here's my bedroom. added a pic of my pup too =]


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

It's messy right now, and just about everything is mismatched!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2007)

cute !!!! lol my room is really messy, but i'll try to take pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 20, 2007)

cool room

love the cat

cute room and i loooooooooove the cat

great iteams

i love it

pretty house

the cat is adorable and i like the hand cups ;P

wow

i love the colors


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya'll got some nice places. Mac, I love your doggie!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 23, 2007)

your rooms are all great! mine is waaay messier than any of them, LOL. I am totally not taking photos of it, haha!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 21, 2007)

Oehhh I love looking into people's rooms, and see what you all live like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I took these pictures a while ago, since then I got a big, high, black laque book closet in the corner where a few of my dresses hang in the pictures, I love that closet, so I should update the pictures some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but for now... this is what my bedroom looks like...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...mer/kamer8.jpg

ps. the cross is there because I like kitsch, I am far from religious.


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2007)

Our Kitchen and living room.... from last year... before I changed my hair style... again... lol

Ohhh and here's a photo of the bathroom we just remodeled ourselves.... even installed heating under the tile for tostie toes in the winter...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Karren


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 26, 2007)

Cute rooms.

I have to take a pic of mines after im done organzing it...

Its been 3 wks now. Haha, Im LACKING.

I shouldve taken a before picture so you can see the vast difference. Grr.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

that looks real nice karen


----------



## Karren (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Mindy Sue..... We have been slowly fixing up this 1960's ranch.... The bath was a lot of work...... started out changing the cabinet and by the time we were done it was everything except the tub and shower... lol Always the way...

Karren


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 26, 2007)

oh wow i love looking at ppls places!!! i will have to tidy up when daughter is in bed and take some pics!!!

nothing is really done to be match perfect and the colors in the lounge and dinning are yuck, really old house so its all bright and multi colored!!!

Umm daughters room doesnt really look like a girly room, re doing this after tax time. my fave room is my kitchen cause that is always clean lol!!! will also take a few pics of out the front of my veiw on the verandahs. so basically ull see my whole house, even the messy spare room where we dump everything lol!!!

Ok here are the pics of my house, except the bathroom and the spareroom.

Ther are 14 pics as some were hard to take cause of the angles etc, all picks are clickable to enlarge.

Loungeroom and dinning, 2nd pic looking into kitchen

Attachment 34289Attachment 34290

Kitchen

Attachment 34291

My bedroom(tad messy)

Attachment 34292Attachment 34293

Caits bedroom (really messy)

Attachment 34294Attachment 34295

front

Attachment 34296Attachment 34298Attachment 34297

and back

Attachment 34299Attachment 34300Attachment 34301

Sorry for so many pics again. and the mess


----------



## Shelley (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is one pic, part of the kitchen, pic is a bit dark...


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2007)

i love your kitchen !


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 6, 2007)

here is my new room and my bed takes up alotta room. And its plain because we cant paint. But im going to get new posters &amp; things. Yes i have a huge mirror with Wiggles on it. Its my brothers to his huge dresser but the wiggles rock &amp; have HAWT dancers so its all good:rockwoot::vogel::eusa_whistle:

Ill have to find the pictures my mom took of the living room &amp; kitchen.












OK &amp; i found the others. We were still unpacking in these too.

Kitchen
















Living Room


----------



## semantje (Jul 6, 2007)

cool rooms! i will probably post the livingroom we just changed later. my mom let me do the styling whohoo!!


----------



## teleah613 (Jul 7, 2007)

this sucks! Mostof the pics I can't see yet b/c I need 10 post!

geegollygoshdarnit!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 14, 2007)

I got new furniture and finally got around to organizing it after 2 months. Haha.

It's no where near done...

I'm looking for the perfect bed mattress. Gotta make art for my wall (bought blank canvases). And add pictures to my frames.

Vanity mirror - suppose to be hanged, but I just put it on top of the small dresser in the mean time:






2nd view w/ my necklace board:






Big dresser w/ TV






My closet:






My messy bed w/ my earring board:






That's it... not much, but its mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 14, 2007)

so, your giving me your tv right cellly?


----------



## MindySue (Aug 14, 2007)

hello kitty!!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha, right Jess. I don't even watch it much.

Oh, and Mins... remember I wrote awhile back that I got some bootleg Hello Kitty piggy bank from Mexico? Prolly dont... but that's the one. I painted it because it was ugly.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a messy home at the moment. I will post pictures later! =)


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's adorable!

Everyone has cute homes! Karen, I love your home!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Attachment 37716

Attachment 37717

Attachment 37718

Attachment 37719

This is my bedroom. The rest of my apartment is wayyy too messy right now.


----------



## -VC- (Jan 8, 2008)

cool rooms, I'm in the middle of decorating mine,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2008)

Great thread! I will post my pictures once I finish decorating my room. Hopefully this day will come one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 21, 2008)

this looks fun :] i want to post some pictures of my house. or i guess i should say my PARENTS' house lol


----------



## beaglette (Jan 21, 2008)

These are pictures of my living room. I love rustic, primitive Americana folk art and I LOVE to decorate!

Not everyone's cup of tea but anyhoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2008)

i love the burgundy walls, and the color combinations!


----------



## beaglette (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you!

The walls were actually a barn red but they photographed like burgundy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My main colors are barn red, mustard, buttermilk and navy blue. My all-time fave color is navy blue with pink coming in a close second!

Warmly,

beaglette


----------

